# Intercooler?



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

Is it possible to tell if a vehicle has been chipped other than by the performance?
The reason I ask is we have just bought a replacement Hobby 700 for our previous one which was written off in an accident.
Both had/have 2.8 JTD engines but the new one is way more powerful than the previous one.
It sits in 5th gear all day on the motorway without the need to change down to 4th, as with the old one.
The dealer seemed to think it had been fitted with an inter cooler but to be honest, I don't think he knew his arse from his elbow. My gut feeling is that it has been chipped but how can you tell?
An inter cooler, from what I can gather, cools the air down as it enters the engine, therefore making it more efficient, so surely I should be able to see some extra kit in the engine bay? (which I can't).


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Morning Mixyblob

The intercooler looks just like a radiator and may well even sit at the front of the engine with the radiator, it should be between the Turbo and the engine intake and as you say it cools the air intake charge, getting in more oxygen as it is denser. I am no expert on the 2.8 engine BUT think it will have intercooler from standard.

Could have been chipped or mapped but can be very difficult to find in some circumstances.

Enjoy

martin


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

lots of the elder 2.8 jTD engines ( before 2004) in Fiat-Ducatos were bit weak in performance. therefore quite often the commen rail sensor of the 2.8 engine was replaced be the common rail sensor of the 2.3 engine . this brought an improvement of 10-15 HP. 
possibly the turbo charger has been "squeezed" a bit as an additional measure (intake pressure rise).

regards
Jan


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi mixyblob.
If it is a 2.8 JTD then it is intercooled as standard. Is the vehicle a European LHD? If so it could have the higher 147 BHP engine, which was not in the UK versions (128BHP). Another difference was a change to the 5th gear ratio to improve the cruising performance. With this you would see more revs for a given speed in 5th gear compared to your previous model.
If it is chipped, i.e. has an addon module, this is plugged into the fuel rail connector and usually mounted on the bulkhead. Check for a cable on the plug on the fuel rail leading away from the engine to a dry area under the bonnet with a small box on the end.
If it is remapped, which is an internal change to the engine management programme, this is much harder to identify. It would require some one with a computer with the appropriate software to interrogate the system.
Can you not get in touch with the previous owner? That could be the easiest way to check.
Anyway, just enjoy the extra performance, where ever it came from,

Colin


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

camoyboy said:


> Hi mixyblob.
> Is the vehicle a European LHD? If so it could have the higher 147 BHP engine, which was not in the UK versions (128BHP). Another difference was a change to the 5th gear ratio to improve the cruising performance.
> 
> Colin


Yes it is a European LHD and it sounds as though you have hit the nail on the head. It definitely revs higher in 5th, for the same speed, compared to our previous one which makes it so much easier to drive. Lets hope it doesn't work out too thirsty.
My only two gripes about our previous Hobby were the lack of grunt and front wheel drive. Now I only have one gripe :wink:

WOW, 147 BHP eh? (about the same as my Skyline's starter motor then) I'll have to get it lowered, low profiles and a phatt exhaust 
:lol:

It never fails to amaze me how much help, information and knowledge there is on this site, thank you all.


----------

